# Hot Spot Charters



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well it was a special weekend. My son turned 14 Saturday, also entered a local tournament who's portion of the proceeds benefited Cystic Fibrosis. A genetic gene dissorder, in which the outcome terminal. A illness both my children have.I was a little behind the 8 ball having only found out about the tourney last weekend. So made calls last Monday morning. Everyone needed to check their schedules, completely understandable. I wanted a inshore near shore trip. Called hotspots, being well known and a good reputation, price seemed a little steep. But for what I wanted and short notice, about right on par what I expected to pay. They had an opening, and could get me on a few inshore and possibly a snapper or two. Really wanted my kids to catch some. Assured me we would and we would hear from them Friday night at 6:30. Ok who will we be with, what boat, what time, where we goin? We will call you Fri. Night. Ok I am trusting yall.

Well I thank the few other captains I called for returning calls and they all wished us best of luck and prayers for our kids. Awesome community we live in. I can not stop thinking about how awesome it will be, finally splurging what I belive to be good money to charter an entire small boat for my family, seeing how the Black Pearl is not running great. Could have just did a walk on, but wanted a great time and hopefully better quality.

Friday evening rolls around. 7 p.m. and no call yet? Ok It's close to turn in time if I am to be up at usual work hour of 0400. Call the shop, they get me to the charter dept. Tell me who they think I will be with and tell me he had a late trip and will call me within the half hour, understandable. No problem. He does call me, and we discuss trip info. I mentioned what I am wanting and am told the snapper bite has been awesome, limit out everyday every trip. Ok but I want inshore near shore. Not off shore. Well trout and redfish have been way up near the rivers and would burn all the gas and time looking for them and probably not catch many! Really, I specifically said that's what I wanted. I know trout and reds frequent the flats early mornings, I am just not an expert on em, that's what I wanted to pay for. Ok so what's the plan then. Well we will stop for live bait if any is to be found and head out. Ok fine as long as my kids catch one, I am happy.

I need to cool off before typing anymore. I am not here to bash anyone but need to vent and clean two barely legal snapper. As well as rest my fingers from typing on the phone. The rest of the story to follow!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

jaster said:


> *I am not here to bash anyone* but need to vent and clean two barely legal snapper.


Sure you are...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Not bashing either but "not", the best time to go fishing or boating is??? On a Saturday. Snapper bite has been attacked for 2 weeks now. Some are having trouble catching leagle ones now. Thats how it works. Have that charter offer u a deal to go where u wanted & see what u catch. U might do good, May not. See if they will work with u. Its hot now & fish bite inshore is daylight & evenings. Good luck.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Not bashing either but "not", the best time to go fishing or boating is??? On a Saturday. Snapper bite has been attacked for 2 weeks now. Some are having trouble catching leagle ones now. Thats how it works. Have that charter offer u a deal to go where u wanted & see what u catch. U might do good, May not. See if they will work with u. Its hot now & fish bite inshore is daylight & evenings. Good luck.



No doubt. The snapper bite was horrendous yesterday on anything inside 10 miles. Even bait was harder to find nearshore. 

Trout and redfish are for sure very very early or evening bites right now because it's 100 kabillion degrees outside. 

It's never fun to spend hard earned money on a less than stellar trip but I do it all the time when I step on the boat. It's called fishing.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well we spend dinner talking about how great it will be to be together on a boat that runs, and catching fish. I told my son what the plan for his birthday was and we made some calls and changed his party get together to Paradise Bar and Grill, where the weigh in was.

0400 rolls up on us early. We get out the door by 0500, stop at the McDonalds to insure we are there by 0600. 0530 Get a phone call from captain he is running a little behind? Ok well it happens, see you at 0615. We arrive at 0600, see a gentleman with a Hotspots shirt on, nice guy I ask for our Captain, he says he was a little behind and should be here any minute. walk back to truck gather our stuff and walk around the dock. 0628 he arrives, hello's load up he spends 10 minutes chating with other captain there to get his 0700 guests, he asks us to move out so he can board his guests. we do and head out. I ask for life jackets and am pointed to front hatch, that's fine, I know my way around a vessel. Get my two kids vested up and head out. Near Pickens, birds are diving schools of what look to be Spanish, we pull near and sabiki 50-70 live bait, my kids catch a few and we head out. Feeling good, with live bait now, and almost to the pass. My wife gets sea sick easily, we have taken every precaution to hope that she has an enjoyable trip, hence the smaller boat and ability to run n gun if need be. 

We get out of the pass, Captain is riding waves and doing very well at keeping it as smooth as possible. I realize just riding down the ICW weather man is a little off. but close. it is 2' occasional 3' 2 sec apart. not too bad, but we are heading away from the wind so its fairly good ride. He stops just outside the pass and asks if we want to stay closer and run East or run West? I am not the pro here so what ever, I want my kids on some fish! We head East, 7-8 miles out. first spot, not a nibble, second spot, decent nibbles and youngest boats one 18" ARS bite shuts down. Next spot, flipper has picked us up, bait after bait, gets pulled off the hook, he says we gotta not set the hook, just reel. You reckon, this ain"t my first rodeo. after 20-25 baits lost in same fasion, he rebaits my sons rod and sends it down for him, looses it in same just as we had, tug pull bait gone, and says sharks are taking it we gotta move, while I am certain its flipper since we are only 50' of water and there are now 3 we are just feeding them. fine by me, wife and kids got a look at em. 

Move about 5 miles, SE, pull up, ok but feniky bite. wife still feeling good, all is going great just need to find the fish. wife hooks one, gets it in and is stoked ready for another. oldest hooks up, breaks off. I hook a freight train, pulls me into the rocks. we fiddle around a few more minutes and nothing. move a half dozen more times and radio chatter with his partner or friend out there, I hear they are not catching much either, so he says we will head inside the pass see what we can do. OK well that 45 minute ride, its creeping up on 10:30 now and 2 barely legal fish in the boat. Well go put us on em then! We get back, just East of the Pier at Pickens, set up no bites, no bites, move 100yrds, nothing, nothing, move 100yrds nothing time to go!

Now I am a realist, it is fishing not catching, man must have been a rough day for everyone. I am getting the stinkiest evil eye from my wife, her knowing I assured them the $600 would be justified in the great time and fish we would catch! I tell her its just a crappy day, in the back of my mind I know it was not that bad of conditions and we just ought to have caught more? We make it almost to the marina, the 0700 Capatain and his 3 guest pass us , we fall in behind a nice looking boat from Nunan Georgia. admire it, kids and I are talking looking around. Pull away from the dock to let big boats dock first. then my kids see the large red tub with huge red tails sticking out, and they ask the question. Why didn't we go on that boat? My FKN heart falls to my stomach, I have paid dmn good money to atleast catcha freakin fish each!

Well maybe they were deeper son? maybe it was an over nighter? Just wasn't good fishing today son. We dock, at 12:05 I am still flustered but holding it well as I do most times. See other Capatain from same fleet bringing up there bucket, a limit of snapper one pushing 10lbs. Nice fish, talk with the two kids of his guests and ask how fishing was, great caught a doz. more we had to throw back and grouper also released.

Our Capt. asked if I wanted em cleaned, I said no I told you and person I called we were looking for tournament fish. Reluctantly pay him on someone elses phone cause his was dead, and shake his hand and tell him good luck in his career. 

I have been on $60 walk ons which produced better fish! I will never in my life step foot on another pay to fish vessel as long as I live. We live in the Snapper capital of the world, and he cant even get my kids on a fish. What a joke. I have mentioned no names directly, aside from the outfit, and I am not here to bash anyone publicly. I really felt as though our trip should have been discounted or offer another at a discount? Not even a sorry we just couldn't find em today. If anyone wants names, P.M. me, I will tell you who to make sure to never ride with and which one atleast came back with a limit.


Sincerely, 

A very disgusted customer!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Think and say as you wish, not bashing just venting. Wanted inshore then a near shore. Mainly inshore, I was told that's what we would get. I would expect someone to say upfront, bite is not the best, but we will see what we can do. not every trip out is limit and 2 of em today were 20lb fish. 

If I tell my customer I will put them in a quality kitchen and they will love it. By damn they will love it or I will not charge them for a quality job!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

it happens bro. i did an 8 hour trip last year. spent 7 hours of it throwing up.. did not even fish. half the boat was sea sick.. thats the risk we take going out.. i was out quite a bit of money on that trip.. i didn't ask for a rain check or my money back although i'm sure had i asked maybe they would have given me a discount if i went back out again. 

oh yeah and today i went surf fishing for about 3 hours.. caught 1 puffer. its fishing and sometimes it can suck.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

So, I'm sure you went and talked to Hot Spots management to express your lack of satisfaction before hopping onto a public forum and "not bashing" them, right? You did give them a chance to make it righ, didn't you?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If ANYONE would like to contact me with questions or comments about my business feel free to call me at 850.418.5333. 

We run about 50 fishing charters a week this time of year. We try very hard for all of them to be good trips, but sometimes it doesn't go the way we want it to. I have told every one of the guys who have ever worked with me " It might be the 100th fishing trip of the year for you but for your customer today it's the only one that matters".


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

_PM Sent_


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> " It might be the 100th fishing trip of the year for you but for your customer today it's the only one that matters".



That's about the best advice/philosophy the owner of a charter fleet can have and speaks volumes to what I know about the guys that work for Matt.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> _PM Sent_


Much better idea than the first one.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

John thank you for the P.M. and I appreciate it.

I made two calls, both times was told I would get a call back. Not gonna jump hoops before I vent. Fishing is just that, not called catching or everyone would do it. Just didn't get the personal feel I belive I should have gotten with a private charter. Again this was a rant and not a drogatory bash of a business. I have before and still will shop and buy my bait from hotspots. One bad apple can not bring a company down, but sure leaves a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Doesn't sound like that bad of day.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

The Highs & Lows of "FISHING" can be very difficult!!! I depend on the fish to be there every time but it just doesn't happen that way.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

the fishing this entire year has been atrocious. 

either we are way overfished or the oil spill is finally catching up. last year around this time there were baitfish everywhere. this year there are puffers and rays everywhere

gonna start fishing in my pool instead. atleast when i get skunked i will save gas money


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Personally, I think there is a little more room for miscommunication with a larger outfit. With a smaller, one man business, I think the odds are better that you will be treated like you expect to be. To me, it makes sense. The fewer customers a business has the more important you are as a customer.

But, fishing is fishing.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> Sure you are...


To me, it sounds like the man is sharing his experience. That isn't bashing. If its good, we always hear and see the pictures if its lackluster everybody jumps on the guy giving him crap for bashing so and so.

I have been hearing a lot of trips like this from all sorts of folks regarding snapper trips. I really think its at least partly to blame the exaggerated snapper bite. I mean the snapper bite is good and great in places but people keep talking like you can dip net them over every piece of structure in the gulf. That's just my two cents.......


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> I really think its at least partly to blame the exaggerated snapper bite.


This. The snapper are plentiful but they've been slammed for 2 weeks now on the nearshore stuff especially. We got our limit Saturday but we busted our ass to do it. Everybody makes it sound like you can have a 5 man limit in 10 minutes and maybe so on private stuff, but not where I fish.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its all good for both parties. It will work itself out. Problem is,,,,, Snapper fishing is short & sometimes rough. Thanks for making Snapper fishing cramed into a few weeks. NMFS sucks. But its ok to blow up ten thousand of them.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I did not expect to limit out, or catch everything out there. The experience was just poor. As I stated, I just needed to vent. I am not saying hotspots runs a bad charter business. I am in business for myself, have been for 13 yrs, right here in this town. I have never advertised, only business comes from word of mouth. I have customers booked 3 months in advance. I deal with customers everyday. I just pride myself on doing the best job I can. As I said, the fish are there, we just did not get on them. Other captain, same boat, one less person, hour shorter trip, which boggles me since we left and arrived at the same time? Limited his customers out?

It is what it is, can't change anything about it. I tried to insure my kids had a great time, even as embarrassed as I was to have bothered taking them out. They did. And that's what really matters. Also wife did not get sick, so I guess everything happens for a reason? Getting ready to take my boys to a CF camp for a week, we got poles packed for the evenings on the shore at Vera Beach.

I have said all I needed to, left it all on here. That's why I like this forum, call me what you will, but after airing it out, it dies away and will just be another thread count. Thankyou for the kind replies and. Negative ones. Till next time.......


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

^^^ what type of business bro? by your avatar i'm guessing some type of rural/country type business.. just curious. 

also those of you posting earlier there were reports on here that the snapper spots had 3 or 4 boats parked on top of them that entire weekend even in less than ideal conditions. no doubt they got over fished plus the poor weather makes for bad conditions. 

but its all about your view of things.. i went fishing in south florida on a charter.. it costs like 40 bucks to get on (not exactly the most upper echelon type people on it lol) but we still had a blast .. I only caught 1 snapper, a trigger.. but caught a ton of good size grunts. there were only a few snappers landed the whole time. on the way back the captain apologized for the poor fishing but i was suprised cause i would have a bite everytime i put my bait into the water so he was getting us on top of fish


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think that Jaster is bashing. He did not resort to name calling and he did not say that others should not use Hot Spots charters. He is simply sharing his experience. However, fishing can be tough sometimes and despite your best efforts the fish will not cooperate. If I felt the captain did everything that he could to put me on some fish, then I would consider my money well spent. I went on a guided striper trip on Lake Lanier 3 years ago and we only caught 3 fish. However, I was satisfied with the trip because the guide busted his a$$ trying to find some fish. He even stayed out an hour longer than scheduled. When hiring a guide the guarantees should be that the guide is competent, safe, and gives his best effort. Catching lots of fish is a bonus.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

flex said:


> ^^^ what type of business bro? by your avatar i'm guessing some type of rural/country type business.. just curious.


His avatar looks like a hunting camp photo to me.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I go on charters with hot spots all the time. Ive been with Capt Matt, Capt. Tyler, Capt Kruger and all the other guys really. Ive done inshore, offshore and in between. They've taken me out on days a boat shouldn't be out because I didn't have another day available. I will call them and ASK what will be the best bite, I follow their advice because they are professionals and they DO know whats hot. I have yet to have a bad experience with them. There have been trips that we didn't catch much, one in particular with Tyler, shitty weather and NOTHING would bite, so he showed me a bunch of spots to hit with my kayak and spent all day, two hours more than I paid for, teaching me about trout fishing. He ran that boat all over the bay trying to catch fish. These guys are the charter boats to be on in the area, sounds like you had unrealistic expectations and need to learn to enjoy a day on the boat with your kids. The guys at hot spots are top notch pros and Ill be booking my next trip within the month. Check out this video with Capt Tyler


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

All I can say is there are enough snapper out there that you don't have to try very hard to get a kid his or her snapper. You don't have to come home with juvenile snapper if you really care about the customer. All I have to say about it.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

These guys dont need to be defended they arent the most recomended guys in Pcola because they suck. They bent over backwards to give me a good trip every time


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been on a dozen trips, all walk ons. Fish count did not matter, the experience did. I have had better service from walk ons. I am not gonna say he didn't try, but if that's trying, I as a recreational fisherman, put wayyyy more effort into fishing than these guys who get paid to do!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

flex said:


> ^^^ what type of business bro? by your avatar i'm guessing some type of rural/country type business.. just curious.


I'm curious as well...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry, had other stuff I was tryin to get out and forgot to reply to the question. Picture is a 4pt I killed Thanksgiving weekend 2 yrs ago, in Blackwater, after I took my boys scouting a few days before. My story from that adventure, is in the hunting section. I do construction, cabinets and trim are my forte. I install for 2 local businesses in,Pensacola, have a few customers I build custom for. I also do various handyman work. Lic and ins. Workers comp covered. I have two builders I do a lot for, a dozen realtors and a book full of customers. I enjoy a challenge, almost as much as pleasing a customer.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jaster said:


> Sorry, had other stuff I was tryin to get out and forgot to reply to the question. Picture is a 4pt I killed Thanksgiving weekend 2 yrs ago, in Blackwater, after I took my boys scouting a few days before. My story from that adventure, is in the hunting section. I do construction, cabinets and trim are my forte. I install for 2 local businesses in,Pensacola, have a few customers I build custom for. I also do various handyman work. Lic and ins. Workers comp covered. I have two builders I do a lot for, a dozen realtors and a book full of customers. I enjoy a challenge, almost as much as pleasing a customer.


you sound like a working man to me 

thats good you have a dozen realtors who have your number, thats huge and if you are fast to respond you will continue getting business.. can't tell you how many times i've gotten a home inspection done on my property and needed a handyman to fix it asap before the buyers fled


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt Matt at Hot Spots took my family fishing, and we caught some amazing snappers and groupers. Hot Spots is the best in my opinion. 

I have been fishing on my own and done great when others had bad days and vice versa. That is just the way fishing is sometimes.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd like to know how many times you came up with no bait... IOW, how many times did you miss the fish bite? I know these guys...If I had no boat, I'd fish with them. I've sat with them in the dog and pony show NMFS meetings. To come on here and blast them in an indirect way smacks of nothingness. Maybe you should have asked that they bring along "hookers" so that you could have reeled up the fish.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Well, at 62, I've been on sides of this thing*

Let me first say, there are four pages of this, and I may have missed something.

I carried a 100 Ton lic for 20yrs. I've also been involved in 3-4 charters as "The client". 

Jaster was a highly motivated customer. He was NOT a wealthy gentleman who possessed more knowledge of investments, versus catching some fish in the Fl pan handle. He was a highly motivated fella that had some local knowledge. My guess is, he owns several rods and reels. I may be mistaken, but I think he sold a boat on this forum in the past year. I have seen his comments many times. He sounds as if he is Christian man and would not be involved a "Big Lie". I get the impression that his wife _may_ not have understood "All that they were getting into".

He has rolled the dice in $600 of chance....... and lost. IMHO, he may taken his "rent, house payment, Birthday money, etc" and gambled it on a fishing trip for his kids. From my seat, I would have investigated and made this selection differently. Sounds like there was some kind of rush to "Do this right away". Also, seems to be a tournament "with a good cause" At 62, I'm always wondering how much the tourney handed over to "The Good Cause"? Guess that is not important to his fishing trip experience.

If I don't know someone fairly well AND RESPECT THEM BEFORE HAND....... I don't get involved their "Chartering" or even just climbing aboard and fishing with them. I'm talking about the fella that owns/runs the boat.

I must add, Mr "Jaster" did get up bright and early........ to go fishing bright and early. That is simply something that "Serious fisherman" do. Any one who knows fishing, knows when you are running behind, it's always difficult to catch up.

Mistakes were made on _both sides_.......... but one fella is out the $600, the other is up $300+. Jaster, next time, go to Disney, etc..... not a sure thing, but better odds than fishing........ perhaps better odds than in your own boat. Weather seldom "Halts Disney".

_Send me a PM,_ maybe we can get those kids a trip...... but blame the Govt, because there will be no red snapper in late Sept and Oct. Crowds will be gone, there will some decent weather, and there will be plenty of fellas ready to take _us_ fishing. If your wife gets sea sick, we'll stay in shore or leave her at home.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Freeline, glad you had a great trip, and your Capt. Put you on the fish.

Burntdrag, came up with bait everytime, except when flipper was stealing it and when the two snapper ate.

Captdrop, it was a rushed trip, I did little research, only 5-8 hrs of searching this forum of over 20k members. Fishing is a gamble, taking a charter is a gamble, I relize this. I am an advid fisherman, never sold anyboats on here, but own the Black Pearl. Search it on here, very advid fisherman and familly is as well.I am not wealthy, buy have been blessed. 
I guess I, as an American expect to much. People should put pride in their work. I was eating a breakfast sandwich this morning, egg was laying half out of it so it fell in my lap. While eating, I watch an employee blowing off the parkinging lot, and blow crap all over my clean truck? Now it would habe taken the employee making the sandwich 1-2 sec to ensure that sandwich looked the best he could make it. Would have taken the employee 2-3 extra seconds to blow the crap he put on my truck off? Did they do either? No, Americans in general, have no pride in their work or life for that matter! IDK, call me what you will, bu customers matter to me, I treat everyone as if they are the only one I have. If something is not right, I will fix it, at my cost. If they are not satisfiied, I will not leave them that way. If I can not make them happy, I will try every effort I can to do so. Thats just my outlook.

As for the proceeds, you are correct, I had no idea how much of the proceeds were going to the foundation? But was invited to deliver the check with them. The foundation, is the reason my kids have an average life expectancy of 35, instead of the 10 yr life expectancy they had 14 yrs ago when my oldest was born.

As for Disney, I hate it, my wife and kids are season pass holders. We just hit Legoland last week for two days before going to a disney resort in Vero Beach, fully funded by the CF foundation. There we learned new things and shared new things to other parents and CF patients. All this time, spending quality time with my familly who mean the world to me. 

I appreciate the offer of possibly fishinh with you, but I am just not ready for another charter. I will invest the money I would spend on that, into the Black Pearl, and get out there and give it a shot myself. Then I have no excusses, either I catch em and het them on some, or we don't.


Thanks for the replies and views from everyone,
Jason Hays


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

flex said:


> the fishing this entire year has been atrocious.
> 
> either we are way overfished or the oil spill is finally catching up. last year around this time there were baitfish everywhere. this year there are puffers and rays everywhere
> 
> gonna start fishing in my pool instead. atleast when i get skunked i will save gas money


*I just don't understand this kind of statement when we are talking about this year. For me and my crew it's been a banner year so far for Snapper. All My kids and myself included have caught the biggest Snapper of our lives. We have vented and safely released more then I can count. Caught many Grouper, trigger, AJ, Rudder, Mingo, Cobia, ect... The list goes on. Have never been bothered by Dolphin in my life and don't believe a single person that says they effect the bite. I have had the same pod living at our favorite spot for a few years. We see them every time we go out there and they eat nothing that we don't want them to. Sharks are a different story, I sure would not even go in the water to releave myself out there lol. *

*In our experience , the Snapper have done nothing but get bigger and more plentiful, to the point I can't even flat line for king without catching Snapper. Hell, last time we went My buddy couldn't catch anything but Snaps and so he started trolling and guess what he caught? A Snapper, a stud too, 14.6lbs. *

*Good days and bad. Does seem like the Capt should have offered something at the time the parted ways but on the other hand you won't get shit unless you ask and I didn't read anywhere saying you asked for compensation. I can't blame you, I not the kind of person to ask either as I think it's up to the person that failed you to offer and if they don't I let Karma handle them. Good luck next time and I can leave you with this bit of advice, Capt John Rivers :thumbsup:*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I Capt John Rivers :thumbsup:*


I have spoke to him, and just from talking to him, more than once, I concur!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Jaster*

Glad you have chatted with the Capt. and things are perhaps sounding better. I hope he makes the right move and you are able to follow up. 

As I mentioned, "I was not sure.....". I've mistaken you for another gentlemen, who had a boat advertised for sale this past 6-7 months. 

Good luck and hope those kids get a big un! I always enjoy putting a rod in a kids hands. Nothing replaces those memories.

Dave R


----------



## Team Osprey (May 1, 2010)

Have y'all found any red fish in the pass?


----------



## Rolling Tide SF (Jul 14, 2013)

If you don't have anything positive to say about a charter than don't post on here.

I run trips almost every day and some times the fish just don't bite. It sucks for me and I know it does for my clients, no one is more pissed off than me when my boat does not catch fish. I tell my clients I will try my best take you to the best places where I think the fish are biting but im not God I cannot make the fish bite your hook. 

Recently the inshore bite has been terrible and I tell my customers the same thing you were told. I just don't feel right taking my clients inshore to catch hardtails and lady fish. If you want to fish in the bay you are wasting your time and money, the gulf has been the best chance at catching fish. The captain did the right thing! 

The fact that you got out there, caught some snapper and took some home for dinner would make 95% of my clients happy as can be. 

I have had days where every drop legal snapper for hours, and came back to the same spot the next day and not had a bite. You cannot expect to hit a home run every time at bat. The more you get out there the more chance you have at catching fish


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> If you don't have anything positive to say about a charter than don't post on here.


I'm not picking sides on this particular thread, but you sign up and dredge up a dead thread and tell someone they can't bitch about a charter? Go piss up a rope.


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I'm not picking sides on this particular thread, but you sign up and dredge up a dead thread and tell someone they can't bitch about a charter? Go piss up a rope.


Haha I was thinking the same exact thing this thread has been dead for a month and you bring it back up. Shut the hell up the man said his peace that was it leave it alone


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I'm not picking sides on this particular thread, but you sign up and dredge up a dead thread and tell someone they can't bitch about a charter? Go piss up a rope.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm with you. Good mechanics, not so good mechanics; good doctors, not so good doctors; and it goes on and on. 

Gonna step on some toes, but at 62, I fished and captained off and on for 20 yrs. Most on Florida's east coast. Did the oil boat ticket, too. 

Some fellas are much better fisherman than others. Some fellas, are simply much better fellas. Get on board a boat with a captain that falls into both of later categories and it will likely end up, "Not so well." Those guys seldom last in one location, but that does not mean they will not show up somewhere else. Same as mechanics, doctors, and you name it.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

TURTLE said:


> *I just don't understand this kind of statement when we are talking about this year. For me and my crew it's been a banner year so far for Snapper. All My kids and myself included have caught the biggest Snapper of our lives. We have vented and safely released more then I can count. Caught many Grouper, trigger, AJ, Rudder, Mingo, Cobia, ect... The list goes on. Have never been bothered by Dolphin in my life and don't believe a single person that says they effect the bite. I have had the same pod living at our favorite spot for a few years. We see them every time we go out there and they eat nothing that we don't want them to. Sharks are a different story, I sure would not even go in the water to releave myself out there lol. *
> 
> *In our experience , the Snapper have done nothing but get bigger and more plentiful, to the point I can't even flat line for king without catching Snapper. Hell, last time we went My buddy couldn't catch anything but Snaps and so he started trolling and guess what he caught? A Snapper, a stud too, 14.6lbs. *
> 
> *Good days and bad. Does seem like the Capt should have offered something at the time the parted ways but on the other hand you won't get shit unless you ask and I didn't read anywhere saying you asked for compensation. I can't blame you, I not the kind of person to ask either as I think it's up to the person that failed you to offer and if they don't I let Karma handle them. Good luck next time and I can leave you with this bit of advice, Capt John Rivers :thumbsup:*


i am referring to the bays as that was what the discussion was about and yes its been bad this year as has the surf fishing vs. last year. I am NOT talking about offshore. and I will NOT fish offshore ever again due to my sea sickness so I am must only stay inshore unless i were to get a RX which to me isn't worth it anyway

really my point is that fishing doesn't always go as planned. i once spent a lot of money on an offshore trip 8 hours. i spent 7 hours throwing up and did not get to fish as did half the boat as it was very choppy out there. and i didn't even ask for money back or a rain check. it happens and i did not blame the charter for it as the forecast was good for the day


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Rolling Tide SF said:


> If you don't have anything positive to say about a charter than don't post on here.
> 
> I run trips almost every day and some times the fish just don't bite. It sucks for me and I know it does for my clients, no one is more pissed off than me when my boat does not catch fish. I tell my clients I will try my best take you to the best places where I think the fish are biting but im not God I cannot make the fish bite your hook.
> 
> ...


i agree with your entire post EXCEPT the first paragraph. we should be able to say negative things on here and share experiences good or bad. otherwise we are not being fair to each other. 

there have been tons of posts on here about being skunked this year especially on the surf and i'm glad people are posting that cause its happened to me A LOT this year when last year i was catching tons of fish. this way i know that its not just me. so we need to hear both sides of things to improve as fisherman


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Specktacular5 said:


> Haha I was thinking the same exact thing this thread has been dead for a month and you bring it back up. Shut the hell up the man said his peace that was it leave it alone


^^^^


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

well when season opens agin get up with me we can stay on land and you and your family can catch as many snapper you want and other fish i have a couple spots on land i can go limit out no money all i ask is for yall to have fun sincerely Tim


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thankyou for the offer my friend. The story is a little miss leading, 2 snapper was not the main reason for my rant. Just the whole experience. H7ng a newer motor o the boat going through it now. Hooefully next season, we will be boating snapper on our own boat. That is heck of a good hole you must have!!!


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

o yea it is i have a couple spots like that on shore and it really isnt about catching fish as is the experience i have a boat and i could just fishing on it but my son and my wife get sea sick but they both love to fish and i try to give them the experience that i have going offshore inland so for me itsall about family i took my wife and son last week and we limited out on nice snapper tarpon and grouper and even got to let my son fight a goliath grouper that kept comming up eating some of awer snapper but i been on some sucky charters that i really didnt care about catching keeper fish but having the family experience of being on a big boat that they could have a good time on and not get sick but the service sucked the capt acted like we owed him somthing for going on his boat that we payed to go out on so i know how it is im working on getting my capt license right now were i can get the right family fishing experience that most capt these days could give a damn about so the offer i be on the table when ever you wont so happy fishing tight lines


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

bowhunter21 said:


> o yea it is i have a couple spots like that on shore and it really isnt about catching fish as is the experience i have a boat and i could just fishing on it but my son and my wife get sea sick but they both love to fish and i try to give them the experience that i have going offshore inland so for me itsall about family i took my wife and son last week and we limited out on nice snapper tarpon and grouper and even got to let my son fight a goliath grouper that kept comming up eating some of awer snapper but i been on some sucky charters that i really didnt care about catching keeper fish but having the family experience of being on a big boat that they could have a good time on and not get sick but the service sucked the capt acted like we owed him somthing for going on his boat that we payed to go out on so i know how it is im working on getting my capt license right now were i can get the right family fishing experience that most capt these days could give a damn about so the offer i be on the table when ever you wont so happy fishing tight lines


 
You must have been your English teacher's favorite student...:whistling:


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

*fish*

matter a fact i was not but i was my marine biologist favorit teacher


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nick J. said:


> You must have been your English teacher's favorite student...:whistling:


Do u not reliz what forum your on? Who wants t9 proof read and corrext. Yuo can perty mhuc raed anyhtnig if the lsat and fisrt letter are correct!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Offshore=Blue Water fish(Marlin, Wahoo, Tuna, Mahi)
Inshore=Green Water fish in the Gulf but closer to shore(Snapper, Grouper, Triggers, AJ's)
BAY/FLATS=Probably what you should have researched since that seems like where you wanted to go(Redfish, Trout, Flounder, Sheepies)
Just my 2 cents.


----------

